
On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound bullshit - anthilemoon
http://journal.sjdm.org/15/15923a/jdm15923a.html
======
java-man
"In On Bullshit, the philosopher Frankfurt (2005) defines bullshit as
something that is designed to impress but that was constructed absent direct
concern for the truth. This distinguishes bullshit from lying, which entails a
deliberate manipulation and subversion of truth (as understood by the liar)."

